# ",      "   ?
.
  " ?     .

----------


## mvf

-   /.

----------

?
?    ,   ?
   ?    ,   .

----------

,   -    ,     .,  ,    -,    ,   ,  ..        .  .      -     .  - .
      .    ,  - .,     .
   ,          "         ..  28.12.2011  -13-9308..."
 ,       ,      "  "....

----------

? (,     ).
      ?

----------


## 1977

> ?    ,   .


    ,      ?   ,  -,  ,         (   ),    ,     - .

----------


## mvf

> ?


 ?



> 


   , ...

----------


## 1977

**,    (  ..)          !      ,      , , ,     ,        ,     !

----------


## 1977

*mvf*,         ""    ?

----------


## mvf

> 


    ! ...    -    ...    ...   -  .

----------


## 1977

> ...


,    ,   ,   ...      :Smilie:

----------

> *mvf*,         ""    ?


    ""    .

----------


## 1977

** ,   :Wink:

----------

.

----------

?

----------

,       ,    .

----------

[QUOTE=mvf;53620532] ?

QUOTE]

    .        "".     ,     ,     .

----------


## mvf

http://www.fayloobmennik.net/1408201

----------


## KocmosMars

.  ,   .        .           ?   ?   1 ( excel),      . ? 
  :
http://www.nalog.ru/html/spravka.zip

----------


## Kirk-83

.      
*KocmosMars*,

----------

Kocmos ""          ,       .
   ,     .   -   1,      ,   -   ,   -   ,  -   (    ),  -   (, ,  ,    ),  -   ,     -     ,     ,  -  ,  - (                ,  -  , ,   ,  , ,    ,           -     ...  .......).              .

----------

,   ,       , ,              -       ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## alextu

...   ...
       ,       ,   ...

----------


## alextu

(),   ....

----------

> (),   ....


    )

----------

